# Lion fish hunting...with a Glock



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Pretty cool.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome!!!! looks like a new sport coming soon!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Those are some bigguns. Nice fillets off those suckers.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Need to gangster shoot em!!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Stupid, the blast is doing the most damage. and destroys the meat. How about the cost of the ammo? But you gotta hand it to the person that thought it up. Only in America. Plus you think that gun going off doesn't cause any damage to a reef, think again that shock wave will kill thousands of coral blooms and other microscopic animals that make up the reef. Like a tiny stick of dynamite going off. Plus it's most likely considered a Powerhead and is illegal in State waters.


----------



## vulkanman (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't know if it's legal, but I don't think it's a good idea to start, lots of things to go wrong. Plus, it's not like they're hard to spear?


----------

